# Allegheny National Forest smallies and wild trout



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I went to the Allegheny National Forest this weekend, found some nice smallies in the Tionesta and even an awesome wild rainbow trout in an unnamed trip to the Allegheny. A first for me which was awesome!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We had a cabin in Kellettville growing up, spent a lot of my childhood wet wading the mountain streams and catching brookies. They are just beautiful!

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Head towards kettle creek Friday, how was the water levels on your trip?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

nice, lots of great memories with dad around Tionesta, Kellettville, hidden mountain gems found only on a good topo map back then, and tremendous Kettle creek.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

InlandKid said:


> Head towards kettle creek Friday, how was the water levels on your trip?


They were super low! Sorry for the late response. Definitely had to find them in the deeper holes north of the campground.


----------

